# Halloween Movies 🎃



## Erestor Arcamen

It's October, which mean Halloween is coming up. So I wanted to see what horror and Halloween themed movies people are watching. I have a few (so far) on my list to watch this month:

Village of the Damned

The Green Slime

Cosmic Monsters aka The Strange World of Planet X - more SciFi than horror

Cry of the Werewolf

I'm sure I'll have a lot of others that I'll be watching as well. Anyone else watching any classic horror movies for the season?


----------



## Ealdwyn

I'll probably be watching:
The Wicker Man (1973 original)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978 remake)
The Thing (1982 remake)

I'm a big zombie fan so I'll probably also watch
Train to Busan
Dead snow


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've seen a few of those and like them. I love old B and Z movies so will definitely be watching a lot of those. An example would be "It Conquered the World". The monster is more amusing than anything, looks like a fast food restaurant's mascot:



Outside of those, I also will be watching a few of my favorites that aren't as cheesy. A few of them are: 13 Ghosts (1960), House on Haunted Hill (1959) and Carnival of Souls (1962).


----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I've seen a few of those and like them. I love old B and Z movies so will definitely be watching a lot of those. An example would be "It Conquered the World". The monster is more amusing than anything, looks like a fast food restaurant's mascot:
> 
> View attachment 8218
> 
> Outside of those, I also will be watching a few of my favorites that aren't as cheesy. A few of them are: 13 Ghosts (1960), House on Haunted Hill (1959) and Carnival of Souls (1962).


The VIncent Price version of House on Haunted hill is great. I might add that to the list.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ealdwyn said:


> The VIncent Price version of House on Haunted hill is great. I might add that to the list.



Oh yeah, it's an awesome movie. I've never seen and have no desire to see the remake for it or 13 Ghosts. I don't really like gore at all, which is why I enjoy older movies so much.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian

There's a film called Halloween which is pretty good! 1978 version of course

Also the 1961 version of The Innocents with Deborah Kerr


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Another Vincent Price film I'll be watching. One of my favorites.





Don't forget to wear your masks!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Phantasm, as Michael Weldon said, contains more genuine shocks than many big-budget movies. A truly weird fim.

My favorite Price film is this one, written by Robert Towne -- though with Richard Chamberlain in mind (!):




It's the last of Roger Corman's Poe adaptations, with second unit direction by Francis Ford Coppola. Price must have been impressed, because, unusually for him, he played his part completely straight.

One interesting aspect I'll mention: in the dream sequence, the actors appear to actually be _moving _in slow motion, in real time. That doesn't surprise me, as I doubt the notoriously cheapskate director would shell out for a high speed camera. It does contribute to the otherworldly atmosphere. I was a bit disappointed that neither Corman nor Elizabeth Sheppard mentioned it in their commentaries.

It's on youtube, BTW.

Edit: I wondered why I was getting a deja vu feeling. I see I'm repeating myself from EA's previous Halloween thread:









Halloween Movies


It's almost Halloween, one of my favorite holidays! So I wanted to see what my fellow TTF'ers like to watch in the realm of horror. I personally really like the old Hammer movies, classic horror films and B horror movies that are super cheesy. I don't really like gory stuff at all but I do like...




www.thetolkienforum.com





Oh, well.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Lol I forgot that I made s similar thread... Guess it's an EA tradition now 😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Watched this one today. Hammer definitely made some of my most favorite movies 😁


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Watched this one today. Hammer definitely made some of my most favorite movies 😁


Hammer's Dracula obviously has to be our dear "Saruman".


----------



## 1stvermont

We always watch 

Van Helsing 






Garfield Halloween


----------



## Ealdwyn

I might watch this again. I think Claes Bang is fantastic in the role.


----------



## Olorgando

1stvermont said:


> We always watch
> Van Helsing


I've never seen this "front-to-back"; vague memories of zapping there quite a few times as it was shown sometime after midnight. As far as Bram Stoker "canon" goes, it's definitely PJ "Hobbit" territory, but certainly with a higher age rating.
One thing I do remember is my double-take "eh? Wolverine assisted by Faramir?!?" 😁


1stvermont said:


> Garfield Halloween


I've briefly seen stuff on German TV for lower age brackets. I still prefer my 60 plus Garfield collectors' comic books, totaling over 60 by now, divided between two publishers (from day 1 of the comic strip). 🧐


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'll be watching this one.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today's Halloween movie is another Hammer film, Hands of the Ripper (1971). I'd never seen this one but it's about what you'd expect from Hammer .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I remember that one! And was a bit disconcerted by Angharad Rees, after watching her for several seasons in the original "Poldark" -- quite a difference.

BTW, the cinematographer on "The Tomb of Ligeia" was Arthur Grant, who shot a number of Hammer films (though not Ripper), which gives it a "Hammer look".

I'm going to repeat another recommendation from the original thread: the moody, low-key series Val Lewton produced for RKO in the 40's. Anyone who's never seen "Cat People" or "I Walked with a Zombie" should watch those, but I'm going to share a clip from a lesser-known one, 1942's "The Leopard Man", where director Jaques Tourneur demonstrates the effectiveness of _not _showing the worst:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

The Tomb of Ligea is a good one, haven't seen it in a while. Ripper was also really good. I've said it before but I think the Hammer films are my favorite of the old horror movies but I've seen several of the RKO ones as well such as Cat People I Walked with a Zombie, both are excellent.

Another of my favorites that I'm going to watch again is Spider Baby from 1968, it's a really good one too


----------



## 1stvermont

I forgot Ghostbusters.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Along with Halloween movies, I found my new favorite YouTube channel!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Another one I'll be watching this year, don't forget to wear your mask!


----------



## Ithilethiel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I've seen a few of those and like them. I love old B and Z movies so will definitely be watching a lot of those. An example would be "It Conquered the World". The monster is more amusing than anything, looks like a fast food restaurant's mascot:
> 
> View attachment 8218
> 
> Outside of those, I also will be watching a few of my favorites that aren't as cheesy. A few of them are: 13 Ghosts (1960), House on Haunted Hill (1959) and Carnival of Souls (1962).



I love, "Carnival of Souls," "13 Ghosts," "House on Haunted Hill" too. I also love, "Dead of Night," (1945), "Nosferatu" (1922), "Outward Bound" (1930), "The Night of the Hunter" (1955), "The Uninvited" (1944) and all of the original Universal Monster movies.

Everyone enjoy!


----------



## Ithilethiel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> The Tomb of Ligea is a good one, haven't seen it in a while. Ripper was also really good. I've said it before but I think the Hammer films are my favorite of the old horror movies but I've seen several of the RKO ones as well such as Cat People I Walked with a Zombie, both are excellent.
> 
> Another of my favorites that I'm going to watch again is Spider Baby from 1968, it's a really good one too



Totally agree with your favs EA...just watched "Spider Baby" for the first time. It is one wild movie...


----------



## Ealdwyn

Some great suggestions in this article about the scariest ghosts in cinema








Scariest ghosts in cinema – ranked!


From unexplained bumps and noises in the night to creepy children and things without faces, here are some of film’s most terrifying spectres




www.theguardian.com




A Tale of Two Sisters is one of my favourite scary movies


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Don't forget the silent classics! 
Nosferatu.


Caligari.


The Golem.


And a near-silent, the nightmarish Vampyr.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ithilethiel said:


> Totally agree with your favs EA...just watched "Spider Baby" for the first time. It is one wild movie...



Its definitely wild! It and Carnival of Souls are two of my favorites.

Today, I'm watching Night Creatures with the great Peter Cushing 😍. It's not really a Halloween/horror movie but still pretty good.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Guess what month it is?! Anyone have any good horror/Halloween movies on the menu?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I just got around to Shawn of the Dead.

Guess I should have saved it. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I was just coming back to add my first one for the year, one of my favorites. I didn't know that the director's cut was released though.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I didn’t know there was one. My copy is a one dollar Digiview DVD from Walmart.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Another one I'll be watching this year


----------



## Ealdwyn

I recently re-watched this






I'm not a huge fan of episode 3, but I love Claes Bang's Count.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think Il'll rewatch the Doctor Tongue episodes.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Can't remember if I posted this one but another of my favorite sets of movies😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This just popped up on my youtube recommendations. I guess it should go here?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This one popped up for me. Not a huge MJ fan but I love Vincent Price, one of my most favorite actors of all time.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I see this old vinyl double LP I gave Barliman for Christmas, lo these many years ago, is on youtube:






I wonder if he still has it.🤔


----------



## Ealdwyn

I guess it might be time for this classic


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I see this old vinyl double LP I gave Barliman for Christmas, lo these many years ago, is on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he still has it.🤔


Ooh I want one!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I saw one online for $99. 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not a movie, but good for Halloween; one of my favorite songs by one of my favorite bands, "performed" by my favorite talk show host:


----------



## ZehnWaters

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I've seen a few of those and like them. I love old B and Z movies so will definitely be watching a lot of those. An example would be "It Conquered the World". The monster is more amusing than anything, looks like a fast food restaurant's mascot:
> 
> View attachment 8218


lol Or the MST3K version.


----------



## ZehnWaters

1stvermont said:


> We always watch
> 
> Van Helsing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garfield Halloween


Good choices.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Their stuff was *seriously* daffy! 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yeah, that's not the episode I was thinking of, I don't think. There was one where they went to a haunted/spooky mansion and to make it "spookier" things flew into the camera like spiders or bats and things, it's of course just silly but still one I always liked. Can't seem to remember the episode though.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You're probably thinking of this one -- things were flying at the camera because it was made in 3D:





That broadcast likely works if you can locate the right colored glasses! 😁

But it's available from Amazon too. I believe they made more than one in that early 3D process.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

It might be but I remember it seemed like they literally had like a bat on a string that actually flew into the camera lens to make it "creepy" I'll watch this one too though 😉. 

Edit: yup that seems like it's it, I just never saw it in actual 3d


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The theme music to one of the strangest horror (or is it SF?) films ever made -- and one of my favorites. Maybe I'll watch it again tomorrow:





"The funeral is about to begin. . .SIR!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Bumping for Halloween season! A few I'll be watching this year


----------



## ZehnWaters

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Bumping for Halloween season! A few I'll be watching this year


Not a movie but I definitely recommend The Twilight Zone. While cliché now, this is still one of my favourite episodes:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

ZehnWaters said:


> Not a movie but I definitely recommend The Twilight Zone. While cliché now, this is still one of my favourite episodes:


Love it! I definitely haven't seen them all but I've watched a lot of the original episodes


----------



## Deimos

OMG... I love threads on scary/suspenseful/creepy movies ....
OK, two thumbs up to everyone who mentioned the following movies which, to some degree or other, rank pretty high with me.
And any of them that nobody mentioned, well, obviously I'm recommending them 🙂
And the order that I've listed them in no way indicates my preference or degree of scariness.
-
*Village of the Damned* (original one, 1960, w/ George Sanders actually playing a good guy😄)
FYI this is a pretty faithful adaptation of the story _The Midwich Cuckoos _by John Wyndham (highly recommended )

*House on Haunted Hill* (w/ Vincent Price)

*Fright Night* (first one w/ Roddy McDowell and Chris Sarandon) Cheesy but I like it because of the way R-McD character ( a two bit TV actor) masters his "not wanting to get involved" timidity and rises to the heroic.

*Cabinet of Dr Caligari *(1920 Silent Version)

*Freaks* (1932)

*Invisible Man *(1933 with Claude Raines in the title role**)

*Invasion of the Body Snatchers* (original 1956)

*The Thing from Another World *(1951, not the Carpenter remake)

*Bram Stoker's Dracula* (the one with Gary Oldman and, w/o checking, I think Coppola directed. It is also the one imo most faithful to the book )

*Night of the Demon* (which made it into Martin Scorsese's list of the top 10 scariest movies), The Studio forced the writer and director to actually include and show a monster, and it's cheesy (the monster). But it doesn't happen until the very end and, surprisingly, does not detract at all from the story. Where the movies excels is in its suspenseful mood. Based on a 1911 short story (in itself very good) T_he Casting of the Runes_ by M.R. James.

*Rosemary's Baby* (The book is scarier)

*The Innocents* (1961)... based on the story _The Turn of the Screw_ by Henry James (book is very good)

*Carnival Of Souls * (1962)

*The Creature from the Black Lagoon *(was that a Hammer film?...can't recall),

*The Haunting* (1963... and book [The Haunting of Hill House] by Shirley Jackson is far scarier. I read it about every three years, and every time I sleep with the light on for about a week 😬. And I only watch the movie in daylight😬😬) Surprised that no one mentioned it. 

Ettington Park House (now a Hotel) was used for the exterior shots.
Director Robert Wise shot the movie in B&W... didn't have to, but like Hitchcock, he knew that B&W very often makes for better suspense.





**_*Science Fiction Double Feature*_
Michael Rennie was ill
The day the Earth stood still
But he told us where we stand
And Flash Gordon was there
In silver underwear
*Claude Rains* was The Invisible Man.

Then something went wrong
For Fay Wray and King Kong
They got caught in a celluloid jam.
Then at a deadly pace
It came from outer Space
And this is how the message ran:

Science fiction double feature
Doctor X will build a creature
See androids fighting Brad and Janet
Anne Francis stars in Forbidden Planet
At the late night, double feature, picture show.

I knew Leo G. Carroll
Was over a barrel
When Tarantula took to the hills
And I really got hot
When I saw Janette Scott
Fight a Triffid that spits poison and kills.

Dana Andrews said prunes
Gave him the runes
And passing them used lots of skills
But when worlds collide
Said George Pal to his bride
I'm gonna give you some terrible thrills.

Like a Science fiction double feature
Doctor X will build a creature
See androids fighting Brad and Janet
Anne Francis stars in Forbidden Planet
At the late night, double feature, picture show.

I wanna go,
To the late night, double feature, picture show
By R.K.O.,
To the late night, double feature, picture show
In the back row,
To the late night, double feature, picture show


----------



## Ealdwyn

The 4K restoration of The Thing (1982) is being shown in cinemas, so I'll just have to see it on the big screen.
Train to Busan (brilliant movie!)
Dead Snow (hilarious)
The Grudge (original Japanese version)
Trollhunter (so much fun!)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Deimos said:


> *The Creature from the Black Lagoon *(was that a Hammer film?...can't recall),


No, Universal

Carnival of Souls and House on Haunted Hill are a couple of my favorites but I've seen all that you mentioned and like them all!


----------



## Deimos

Erestor Arcamen said:


> No, Universal
> 
> Carnival of Souls and House on Haunted Hill are a couple of my favorites but I've seen all that you mentioned and like them all!


So, I've asked other people who like House on Haunted Hill this question, and now I'm asking you...
Did you ever get the impression that Vincent Price was hamming it up, just a bit?
He loved to ham and was very good at it, keeping it subtle, never letting it degenerate into slapstick (except when he played Egghead on the old Batman series w/ Adam West in the 60s... and then he was given free rein)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Deimos said:


> So, I've asked other people who like House on Haunted Hill this question, and now I'm asking you...
> Did you ever get the impression that Vincent Price was hamming it up, just a bit?
> He loved to ham and was very good at it, keeping it subtle, never letting it degenerate into slapstick (except when he played Egghead on the old Batman series w/ Adam West in the 60s... and then he was given free rein)


I'd say yes and also being the amazing actor he was, it fit in the movie really well. He's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Deimos

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'd say yes and also being the amazing actor he was, it fit in the movie really well. He's definitely one of my favorites.


Yep... I've seen him in at least one non horror movie, a _noir_, where he played it (a secondary role, not the lead) absolutely straight. 
A very polished actor.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Deimos said:


> Yep... I've seen him in at least one non horror movie, a _noir_, where he played it (a secondary role, not the lead) absolutely straight.
> A very polished actor.


I actually was at a conference a few years ago and his daughter Victoria was there. She was extremely interesting to hear stories a our him and his home life. Just made me appreciate him even more.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Deimos said:


> *Bram Stoker's Dracula* (the one with Gary Oldman and, w/o checking, I think Coppola directed. It is also the one imo most faithful to the book )


Also if you're a fan of Dracula (the book), this blog sends an email with an excerpt from it in real-time as the events unfold:









Dracula Daily


Get the classic novel Dracula, emailed to you in real time as it happens. Click to read Dracula Daily, by DraculaDaily, a Substack publication with hundreds of thousands of readers.




draculadaily.substack.com


----------



## Ealdwyn

Deimos said:


> *Bram Stoker's Dracula* (the one with Gary Oldman and, w/o checking, I think Coppola directed. It is also the one imo most faithful to the book )


I agree it's the closest to the book. But the film is a joke due to the leads' appalling accents. 

I quite like the BBC mini-series from a couple of years ago, an interesting take on the story from Gatiss & Moffatt. Claes Bang was perfect in the title role: the epitome of the suave, urbane vampire.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Deimos said:


> *Night of the Demon* (which made it into Martin Scorsese's list of the top 10 scariest movies), The Studio forced the writer and director to actually include and show a monster, and it's cheesy (the monster). But it doesn't happen until the very end


Doesn't it also appear in one of the early scenes of the first death? I see I need to watch it again. 🙂

Val Lewton was much more in sync with Jacques Tourneur, when making the great low-key RKO horrors in the 40s; I mentioned them on Page 1 of this thread -- and probably in the previous Halloween thread.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Deimos said:


> Did you ever get the impression that Vincent Price was hamming it up, just a bit?


He did the horror movies mostly to fund his art collection. He was certainly aware of the campy nature of William Castle's, and to an extent, Roger Cornan's films, so was usually winking at the audience. When he respected the material, as in Corman's last Poe film, "The Tomb of Ligeia", he could play it straight. As a matter of fact, I recently watched "The Tingler", and he didn't seem to be hamming it up so much there, which is surprising. Of course, he may not have been aware that Castle was going to be going around putting electric shockers in the theater seats. 😄

"Ligeia" and "Troll Hunter" were up for free on YouTube, but I see both have been taken down, unfortunately. But there's still a _lot _of good stuff available; last night I watched this atmospheric psychological Hammer thriller from 1964:


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "Ligeia" and "Troll Hunter" were up for free on YouTube, but I see both have been taken down, unfortunately. But there's still a _lot _of good stuff available; last night I watched this atmospheric psychological Hammer thriller from 1964:


I've never seen that one. I like a Hammer movie


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Quite surprisingly, I am watching none. 
_
I have none. I need none._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> He did the horror movies mostly to fund his art collection. He was certainly aware of the campy nature of William Castle's, and to an extent, Roger Cornan's films, so was usually winking at the audience. When he respected the material, as in Corman's last Poe film, "The Tomb of Ligeia", he could play it straight. As a matter of fact, I recently watched "The Tingler", and he didn't seem to be hamming it up so much there, which is surprising. Of course, he may not have been aware that Castle was going to be going around putting electric shockers in the theater seats. 😄
> 
> "Ligeia" and "Troll Hunter" were up for free on YouTube, but I see both have been taken down, unfortunately. But there's still a _lot _of good stuff available; last night I watched this atmospheric psychological Hammer thriller from 1964:


If it's Hammer, why does it have that Universal logo at the beginning? because I see the Hammer logo after that too. Or is that a different Universal than the one I know?

I love Hammer movies as well


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Probably distributed by Universal. I'd have to check my Hammer books -- or the internet 😄 -- but Hammer's non-"monster" movies may have been bought by them.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thanks, that's what I figured.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

On a related subject, the familiar prints of several of the earliest Universal horror films were taken from re-release prints of the late 30s or 40s, and appear to have been clipped. "The Mummy" ends abruptly, and I always had the impression the original ending had been clipped off. I've never seen a reference to it, though, so I could be wrong there.


----------



## Deimos

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Doesn't it also appear in one of the early scenes of the first death? I see I need to watch it again. 🙂
> 
> Val Lewton was much more in sync with Jacques Tourneur, when making the great low-key RKO horrors in the 40s; I mentioned them on Page 1 of this thread -- and probably in the previous Halloween thread.


I think you're right... and it was at the death of Cyril Cusack's character.
Still, (now recalling it) it somehow didn't bother me when I saw it, and that was before I knew it was forced inclusion.
I was so taken up with the suspense and mood of the film (thus far) that the presence of demon was just an unnecessary and easily ignored sideshow.
Remember the windstorm at the party? That was so well done, almost terrifying .... just a windstorm, and yet , and yet....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Love it! I definitely haven't seen them all but I've watched a lot of the original episodes


MeTV is running a Twilight Zone marathon tomorrow from Noon to 6PM EDT, if you're interested.

Plus, tonight's Svengoolie features a movie I mentioned above, The Tingler.





Svengoolie


MeTv.com/Svengoolie is the official page of MeTV's Svengoolie.




www.metv.com


----------



## Deimos

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> MeTV is running a Twilight Zone marathon tomorrow from Noon to 6PM EDT, if you're interested.
> View attachment 16465
> Plus, tonight's Svengoolie features a movie I mentioned above, The Tingler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svengoolie
> 
> 
> MeTv.com/Svengoolie is the official page of MeTV's Svengoolie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.metv.com


I have the entire set of TZ episodes, that Ginormous thing with 5 "volumes" and each volume has 5 or 6 DVDs.
But to be brutally honest, not all of the episodes were very good, much less great. I'd say maybe a quarter of them were really, really good.
Some of the great ones were written by Serling himself, others were written by established SF/ fantasy writers.


----------



## Erzuu

I will recommend Hereditary the best horror movie 👍


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Tonight's feature presentation in the EA household


----------



## Deimos

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Tonight's feature presentation in the EA household


omg....swiss, cheddar, jack, brie, gouda ...pick a cheese, any cheese....😄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've seen it a million times but anything with Peter Cushing and/or Christopher Lee is a hit to me . One of the next ones I want to watch is The Devil Rides Out, it's another really good Hammer.


----------



## ZehnWaters

I've heard good things about House and House II: The Second Story. Can't personally vouch for either, though.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Pretty sure I've posted them before but these are two of my favorite Vincent Price movies. Goofy, fun movies that I try to watch for Halloween each year


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King

I love horror/Halloween movies despite being a massive chicken. Alas, I had to give it up ever since I had kids because I cannot afford to compromise my ability to get out of bed at night with fears of murder clowns and killer ghosts.

That being said, the last two scary movies that I watched and loved were Haunting of Hill House (Netflix series) and the remake of It. I sadly have had to pass on It 2 because of the reasons mentioned above.

Maybe someday soon I can return to it!


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King

In addition, our household's Halloween movie feature has been reduced to repeat plays of "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". (Which I actually love, but come on.) Yay parenthood!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My kid is only 2 so after she's in bed around 7ish I can watch whatever . I definitely don't like super gory movies, which is another reason I prefer the older ones. They don't need that to be spooky and fun to watch.


----------



## Ent

I confess I like a LOT of the older ones. 
The Brain from the Planet Arous. The Attack of the 60 Foot Woman. Them. The Crab Monsters. Kaltiki, the Immortal Monster. The Blob. 
The originals of The Werewolf, Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, The Mummy, etc. of course.
And moving a little forward, The Night of the Lepus, Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, Jaws (and offshoots), quite a few things of Vincent Price...

These are those that vie with RoP now for my "background shows" that require little attention and no brains to keep up with.


----------



## ZehnWaters

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> In addition, our household's Halloween movie feature has been reduced to repeat plays of "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown". (Which I actually love, but come on.) Yay parenthood!


Mix it up with Garfield Halloween Adventure and Halloween Night is Grinch Night.

Double Double Toil and Trouble (Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen), Mr. Boogedy, & Bride of Boogedy are all good too but could be considered darker.


----------



## Ent

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Yay parenthood!


Enjoy it while you can, young one. Trust an unhastily aging Ent... you will long for "these days" again when "those days" ahead have come..! Yet the Great Pumpkin, though you may forget him for a time in the intervening years, will once again bring great joy - of a somewhat different kind.


----------



## ZehnWaters

ZehnWaters said:


> Mix it up with Garfield Halloween Adventure and Halloween Night is Grinch Night.
> 
> Double Double Toil and Trouble (Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen), Mr. Boogedy, & Bride of Boogedy are all good too but could be considered darker.


Boo to You to Winnie the Pooh. There's a lot of Disney Mickey/Minnie/Donald/etc. shorts too. Bugs Bunny ones (though I never did get them on home video). There's more but I can't think of them right now. I'll post them when I do.



The Enting said:


> The Attack of the 60 Foot Woman.


I liked that one. The graphics made her look translucent though, which always made me laugh. A new power!


The Enting said:


> The originals of The Werewolf, Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, The Mummy, etc. of course.


Classic.


The Enting said:


> And moving a little forward, The Night of the Lepus,


lol I have the Rifftrax copy. Deforest Kelly!

Watcher in the Woods is a good thriller, though a bit...dark in places. I liked the original theatrical ending better than the wide-release theatrical ending.
The Witches (the original) terrified me as a child but it's a pretty good film. It's hard to go wrong with Anjelica Huston.
I've heard good things about Little Monsters & Fright Night, though both are rated R.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Two horror classics from France are on YouTube:










Both inspired other filmmakers, and both are highly recommended, if you haven't seen them.


----------



## CheriptheRipper

I've watched Hellraiser, great movie.
Wanna watch the two newest Halloween movies because I'm lacking behind, but apparently both are just so-so. Wouldn't mind someone else's opinion on them.
Also wanna watch Smile and especially that Terrifier 2 because I love me some gore, and it looks crazy unnerving and funny in a way. Maybe still even get around to the Invisible Man movie.
Might watch some shows as well, The Terror/ash vs evil dead/Chapelwaite.


----------



## Ent

CheriptheRipper said:


> I love me some gore


I'd like to be able to say I'm not a lover of gore, but well... back in the day there were those Orcs I stom... oh never mind.


----------



## Deimos

The Ent said:


> I confess I like a LOT of the older ones.
> The Brain from the Planet Arous. The Attack of the 60 Foot Woman. Them. The Crab Monsters. Kaltiki, the Immortal Monster. The Blob.
> The originals of The Werewolf, Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, The Mummy, etc. of course.
> And moving a little forward, The Night of the Lepus, Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, Jaws (and offshoots), quite a few things of Vincent Price...
> 
> These are those that vie with RoP now for my "background shows" that require little attention and no brains to keep up with.


 They _*vie*_ with RoP? I thought RoP _was _a Horror Movie... Oh, wait.... maybe it was just a horror.


----------



## Ent

Deimos said:


> Oh, wait.... maybe it was just a horro


Nope. They vie with it as primo "doesn't need any attention" and "is perfectly mindless" fare.
When I"m working I don't want anything going that will distract me. RoP works as well as they do for that..! 
Of course... I've seen those tons of times, and RoP only once. What does that mean? Why are they in the same general 'this is how/when I'll watch them" category??


----------



## Deimos

*Bram Stoker's Dracula *(dir. F.F. Coppola ) redux... "A Grand and Glorious Folly"
HA! Vindicated! (sort of 😉)


----------



## Deimos

The Ent said:


> Nope. They vie with it as primo "doesn't need any attention" and "is perfectly mindless" fare.
> When I"m working I don't want anything going that will distract me. RoP works as well as they do for that..!
> Of course... I've seen those tons of times, and RoP only once. What does that mean? Why are they in the same general 'this is how/when I'll watch them" category??


Ummm... I was making a joke, but perhaps it was too subtle. 😕


----------



## Ent

Deimos said:


> it was too subtle


apparently so for me. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not a movie, but if you're in the mood for a spooky 30-second story, here's one from the inimitable Edgar Oliver:




And in case you think that's just a "stage voice":


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If anyone likes those, and has another quarter of an hour or so to spare, I recommend this one too:




"Are you from Transylvania?"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Apologies for posting three in a row, but hey, time's running out, so here's a little quiz:

I was listening to a discussion of horror movies on the radio yesterday, and was surprised when one panelist said the jump scare was "a relatively recent phenomenon". Strange, given that a jump scare in a famous film from many years ago made such an impression that the technique came to be named for the incident in that movie, and was called so for decades afterward. What was the movie?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Apologies for posting three in a row, but hey, time's running out, so here's a little quiz:
> 
> I was listening to a discussion of horror movies on the radio yesterday, and was surprised when one panelist said the jump scare was "a relatively recent phenomenon". Strange, given that a jump scare in a famous film from many years ago made such an impression that the technique came to be named for the incident in that movie, and was called so for decades afterward. What was the movie?


The Tingler? When they had the "monster" crawl on the audience's backs?


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Apologies for posting three in a row, but hey, time's running out, so here's a little quiz:
> 
> I was listening to a discussion of horror movies on the radio yesterday, and was surprised when one panelist said the jump scare was "a relatively recent phenomenon". Strange, given that a jump scare in a famous film from many years ago made such an impression that the technique came to be named for the incident in that movie, and was called so for decades afterward. What was the movie?


Hmmm.... I don't know about the first one, but I was watching Cat People (1942) a few weeks ago, which has quite a nice example. So it's definitely not a "recent" phenomenon


----------



## Ealdwyn

Although this article claims that it was








How An Iconic Scene In 'Cat People' Created The Cinematic Jump Scare As We Know It Today - /Film


The Cat People jump scare invented the the modern cinematic horror scene, but most movies took the wrong lesson from this classic.




www.slashfilm.com





Spoilers, if you haven't seen it


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You got it, Ealdwyn. It was indeed called "The Bus" by directors and writers for years afterwards. 

Interesting article too, thanks. Lewton knew how to slowly build tension; those RKO films he produced are all classics -- I recommend "The Seventh Victim" for an example of how to introduce an increasing sense of dread, while showing absolutely nothing explicit. 

The story is that some studio suit just gave him titles, and told him to make a movie. Amazing what he did, given titles like "I Walked with a Zombie", Isle of the Dead", and of course "Cat People".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I didn't know about tinglers on people's backs, but of course, that was the one where William Castle talked theater owners into wiring some seats with electric "tingler" buzzers, to be activated during the scene where the tingler is loose in the theater.

"Scream! Scream for your lives!".

That could never happen these days.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I didn't know about tinglers on people's backs, but of course, that was the one where William Castle talked theater owners into wiring some seats with electric "tingler" buzzers, to be activated during the scene where the tingler is loose in the theater.
> 
> "Scream! Scream for your lives!".
> 
> That could never happen these days.


Yeah, the seats were wired to vibrate 😃


> The Tingler had “Percepto!” whereby seats in the audience were wired to buzz and vibrate when the tingler was let loose in a movie theater scene on-screen. Vincent Price, star of The Tingler, would warn you to “scream—scream for your lives!” and the seats would activate.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And just when the screen went dark, too. 😄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And just when the screen went dark, too. 😄


Wait Until Dark is another really good one that has a good jump scare in it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ah, I see I'd already gushed about Lewton's RKO horrors back on page 1, a couple of years ago:

Post in thread 'Halloween Movies 🎃' https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/halloween-movies.29191/post-537480

He -- and Jacques Tourneur -- knew how to do it!


----------



## Deimos

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Wait Until Dark is another really good one that has a good jump scare in it.


Yep...and Alan Arkin's character is just so malevolent, sadistic ...a real psychopath.


----------

